# Flashlight storage-->



## Bill97z (Jan 29, 2007)

I found this really cool "pirate style" wooden trunk to store all my (6-7" and smaller) flashlights and folding knives. The only thing is, most of them don't have cases or sheaths. Does anyone know of a cheap solution to this? 

I am envisioning some sort of felt jewlery bags or maybe soft cloth sunglasses cases to put all my smaller flashlights and knives in individually before I pile them into the storage trunk. Doesn't need to be anything fancy, just something to protect the lights and knives that is better looking than using zip lock bags!

Thanks!


----------



## rycen (Jan 29, 2007)

here are some ideas http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=127246


----------



## Bill97z (Jan 29, 2007)

Not really looking for a roll or a bag or sorts...Looking for some sort of cheap individual case for each item, and then I can just stack the items in my wooden trunk. I found some cheap felt jewelry bags but they are too small, and all the sunglasses cases I found are too $.


----------



## abvidledUK (Jan 29, 2007)

Foam insert, the type already pre-cut with small squares ?

ie ebay 220076639010

Don't pull out the squares, just cut a cross with kitchen knife where pre cut.


----------



## abvidledUK (Jan 30, 2007)

Here's a thought...straws.

Cut to corrrect length, and used to nearly fill the box.

Leaving enough slack to store torches, upright.


----------



## bridgman (Feb 2, 2007)

You can get cheap "threaded bolt" style telescope eyepiece cases for about a buck each... translucent plastic, a bit over an inch in diameter. I know they are available up to 4 inches long or so, will try to post a link later.

Cheap, indestructible, and designed to let you drop in a $200+ premium eyepiece then toss it in a toolbox


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Feb 3, 2007)

Greetings!

Go to your local grocery store. Look for the "Snapware" brand containers. They have rubber gasket seals, are clear so you can see the lights inside, and they're not very expensive (around $2-$4 each depending on the size). That's what I store my lights in when not using them.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------

